# Egypt police arrest 'most dangerous outlaw'



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Yasser al-Hambouly, who police describe as being one of the most dangerous outlaws in Egypt, was arrested on Thursday, a security source told Al-Masry Al-Youm.
Hambouly was in a microbus with two other criminal suspects near Karnak Temple in Luxor, some 500 km south of Cairo, when arrested. Hambouly exchanged fire with police before surrendering without injury, the source said.
The 37-year-old escaped from Qena prison last January with one of his relatives and evaded arrest several times when security forces in Upper Egypt located him. He was convicted of killing a police officer, stealing weapons from police and causing public disorder, but says he is innocent.
On 16 January, Hambouly allegedly exchanged fire with police in the Zaitiya district of Luxor Governorate before escaping through a nearby field, according to local residents.
Luxor police have come under heavy criticism for their failure to recapture Hambouly, who they portray as a “dangerous gang leader.” Hambouly is also accused of conducting armed robbery and killing a policeman.
Luxor security chief Ahmed Deif told Al-Masry Al-Youm on Thursday that Hambouly’s arrest is the outcome of two months of planning.
Security forces blocked the streets leading to the security directorate as jubilant citizens on cars and motorbikes celebrated the arrest of the convicted criminal.


http://www.almasryalyoum.com/en/node/621341:clap2::clap2:


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

this is the correct link: Egypt police arrest 'most dangerous outlaw' | Al-Masry Al-Youm: Today's News from Egypt


----------

